# PRISHTINA | AXIS COMPLEX | U/C



## SkaNdErBeG (Mar 16, 2006)

*AXIS COMPLEX*



*Info:*

*Status:* Under Construction
*Architect:* Horizonz Group
- Website: www.horizonsgroup.org
*Built surface:* 232.000 m2
*Investor:* R. Sadiku New Co L.L.C

*Function: *Offices, Retail/Shopping Center
*Location:* Lakrishte, Prishtinë



*Renders:*


----------



## SkaNdErBeG (Mar 16, 2006)

*Construction Update*






*09.05.2009:*



Buddy Holly said:


> Location of the Axis project? Photos are dated May 5, 2009.





*27.06.2009:*



Ultimo said:


> Update po ashtu te djeshit nga Kompleksi Axis


----------



## SkaNdErBeG (Mar 16, 2006)

The project is located right next to the ENK Complex :cheers2:


----------



## SkaNdErBeG (Mar 16, 2006)

*New Design*


----------



## SkaNdErBeG (Mar 16, 2006)




----------



## SkaNdErBeG (Mar 16, 2006)




----------



## SkaNdErBeG (Mar 16, 2006)

*Finished Digging*


Posted by apollo1 in the albanian subforum



apollo1 said:


> Pernime shume projekt i bukur!
> Qe disa fot t'sotit - 31.08.09. Po get qe gati e paskan mi ja nise / e paskan rrafshu


----------



## SkaNdErBeG (Mar 16, 2006)

*Axis Complex/4th October 2009*
*Photos by Labi_206*



*New Construction Billboard/New Project Design:*





















*Foundation Works:* :cheers2:


----------



## Buddy Holly (Sep 24, 2008)

Update, as posted by apollo1



apollo1 said:


> update - 15 October 2009
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SkaNdErBeG (Mar 16, 2006)

...



Buddy Holly said:


> Update i projektit *Axis.*
> 
> *26.10.2009*


----------



## Buddy Holly (Sep 24, 2008)

I like how fast they're working!


----------



## Plisat (Nov 15, 2007)

Yeap....it is great progress. The company which is building complex is very serious one. Im happy that all the buildings in Pristina main investitors are local companies, not like most of Balkan when everying that is bit to be mention are foreign investitors.


----------



## fuscloult (Oct 31, 2009)

Plisat said:


> Yeap....it is great progress. The company which is building complex is very serious one. Im happy that all the buildings in Pristina main investitors are local companies, not like most of Balkan when everying that is bit to be mention are foreign investitors.


The project is located right next to the ENK Complex


----------



## Plisat (Nov 15, 2007)

fuscloult said:


> The project is located right next to the ENK Complex


Well in that area, that is not so big are under construction 3 big projects: AXIS, ENK and two 25 floor towers from Hysi.


----------



## SkaNdErBeG (Mar 16, 2006)

Photo taken today by Noki_pr :cheers:



Noki_pr said:


> Axis
> 
> 30.01.2010


----------



## SkaNdErBeG (Mar 16, 2006)

5th February 2010 :cheers:




Buddy Holly said:


> *Axis, 5 Shkurt, 2010. *


----------



## SkaNdErBeG (Mar 16, 2006)

*22.03.2010:*





apollo1 said:


>




*01.04.2010:*



Noki_pr said:


> 01.04.2010


----------



## SkaNdErBeG (Mar 16, 2006)

*15th October 2010:*



Buddy Holly said:


> They started working on the 4th floor (left corner)..





*
31. October 2010:
*



Buddy Holly said:


> *AXIS, 31 Tetor, 2010. *
> 
> Nje panorame


----------



## SaRaJeVo-City (Dec 6, 2004)

very good progress


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Nolt said:


> Qe nje krahasim per me pa sa shpejt po shkojn punimet:


..


----------

